
Researchers Uncover Vulnerabilities in LTE Wireless Protocol - vipergeek
https://www.securityweek.com/researchers-uncover-vulnerabilities-lte-wireless-protocol
======
vipergeek
Direct whitepaper link:

Touching the Untouchables: Dynamic Security Analysis of the LTE Control Plane

[https://syssec.kaist.ac.kr/pub/2019/kim_sp_2019.pdf](https://syssec.kaist.ac.kr/pub/2019/kim_sp_2019.pdf)

